# 2006 ROAR CARPET ON-ROAD REGIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS (Region 1)



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

*2006 ROAR CARPET ON-ROAD REGIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS*

*UPDATE:* - Due to the limited avalibility of the Trinity Monster Stock and Epic ROAR Stock motors we have added the Trinity CO27 to the allowed stock motors list.

*WIN A CORALLY RDX OR A FUTABA 3PK*
Thanks to Corally USA and Futaba your race registration will automatically enter you in the RDX/3PK raffle.

*March 3rd Friday*

Regional Registration 8:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m.
Open Practice 8:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m.
Club Race 6:00 p.m. (Free w/Regional Entry)

---------------------------------------------------------

*March 4th Saturday*

*STOCK* (Sedan & 1/12 scale)

3 Qualifying Rounds, Double A Mains

Registration 8:00 a.m. - 10:00 a.m.
Practice 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
Racing starts 11:30 a.m.

---------------------------------------------------------

*March 5th Sunday*

*19 TURN & MODIFIED* (Sedan & 1/12 scale)

3 Qualifying Rounds, Double A Mains

Registration 8:00 a.m. - 10:00 a.m.
Practice 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 a.m.
Racing starts 11:30 a.m.

---------------------------------------------------------

*ENTRY FEE:*
$35 Per Stock Class
$35 Per 19t Class
$35 Per Mod Class

---------------------------------------------------------

*ALLOWED MOTORS:*
STOCK class will be allowing the Trinity Monster Stock and/or the Epic ROAR Stock motors only.
19 TURN class will be allowing the Trinity C2, Reedy Quad Mag and/or Atlas 19T motors only.

---------------------------------------------------------

*ALLOWED BATTERIES:*
IB 3800
IP 3800
GP 3700
GP 3300

---------------------------------------------------------

*ROAR MEMBERSHIPS:*
ROAR single event membership $15
ROAR year membership $30
_* Available at track_

---------------------------------------------------------

*HOTELS:*
Anchorage Inn 
Econo Lodge 

---------------------------------------------------------

If you have any questions please call 207.351.1520

Check out our facility at: TeamMaximus.com

Information subject to change


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Some of the 19T motors you are allowing are not ROAR approved. Whaz up with dat?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

anyone know if the co 27 trinity motors are going to be able to be used?
Team Scream will be there on saturday running there new batteries.
good luck to wayne &tyler
[email protected]


----------



## Maximus Raceway (Aug 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> anyone know if the co 27 trinity motors are going to be able to be used?
> Team Scream will be there on saturday running there new batteries.
> good luck to wayne &tyler
> [email protected]


*UPDATE:* - Due to the limited avalibility of the Trinity Monster Stock and Epic ROAR Stock motors we have added the Trinity CO27 to the allowed stock motors list.

*WIN A CORALLY RDX OR A FUTABA 3PK*
Thanks to Corally USA and Futaba your race registration will automatically enter you in the RDX/3PK raffle.


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

Davidl-Will you be making it out the Maximus for the regionals?


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Nope. I will run in the Region 5 regional championship.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Good luck to all this weekend


----------

